# Fire!



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

Had about four cans of primer in my truck one day, seein is how I use two cans of glue to one can of primer it seems like, father-n-law had a "small" brush fire going so I decided to add a little fuel. I knew the purple stuff was flammable but the outcome of half a can was simply amazing....

sent from a rotary phone


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

reedplumber said:


> View attachment 19926
> 
> 
> Had about four cans of primer in my truck one day, seein is how I use two cans of glue to one can of primer it seems like, father-n-law had a "small" brush fire going so I decided to add a little fuel. I knew the purple stuff was flammable but the outcome of half a can was simply amazing....
> ...


I think I may stop smoking while priming my pipe.....


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Somehow I think I just stepped in something with that last comment....:whistling2:


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

Lmao I think I'll just let that one slide

sent from a rotary phone


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Honey? Why is it purple?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I recalled reading this somewhere.... this one company forbids any radio or music of any kind.. reason for that is the radio was plugged in and on ladder where workers are.. somehow this plumber with a running torch needed that ladder with the radio, thinking its was on batteries... he took down the radio but the cord snagged and bumped off the primer and glue on top of the ladder... poooolfffffff the flame...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

chuckscott said:


> I think I may stop smoking while priming my pipe.....


Be careful...OS might take a pic. :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Be careful...OS might take a pic. :laughing:


LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That would explain why it burns in cuts so bad.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Hell of a flame


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

Around here (central tx) when we run into ant hills on our rough ins we pour half a can of primer on it and drop a match... No more ants to worry about!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Schedule40 said:


> Around here (central tx) when we run into ant hills on our rough ins we pour half a can of primer on it and drop a match... No more ants to worry about!


 Hence that's why they are called fire ants???


----------

